
Miniature Norwegian enclosed velomobile could replace cars - frabbit
http://ebiketips.road.cc/content/news/podbike-electric-four-wheeler-coming-to-the-streets-in-late-2018-1415
======
EGKW
LOL not with the Sinclair C5 still on our mind.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinclair_C5](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinclair_C5)

~~~
noonespecial
Sometimes there's a Newton or two before you get to iphone.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
I suspect just like the iPhone needed a good mobile network to become
successful this would need an extensive cycleway network.

------
runako
Note: Hyperbolic HN headline is wildly divergent from the headline on the
linked article: "Podbike electric four wheeler coming to the streets in late
2018"

------
KaiserPro
Limited to EU speeds and power for cycles, which is 250w and pedal assist up
to 15.5mph.

So not all that useful.

~~~
ivanche
Well, yes and no. 15.5mph is almost 25 km/h. Anecdata, but my car average
speed during the city drives is around 35 km/h. 25 km/h doesn't seem that bad
to me.

------
tonyedgecombe
Interesting that it doesn't have a direct drive, instead a motor on each rear
wheel and a generator on the pedals.

